# EightLeggedFreaks' Picture Thread



## EightLeggedFreaks (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll keep adding pictures as I keep getting T's.  But this is basically what I have so far!

My first T, A.Avicularia, when I first brought him home.



And now the transfering after his molt.



And what he's in now.






This is my LP, when I first got it.



And now



After a two cricket meal, nice big bum.




The H.Mac, really hard to get pictures out of this guy!






My A.Versicolor sling.  So hard to photograph, lively little critters.




My OBT, I never see it anymore.




My H.Lividum.  I see this one more than my OBT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Apr 24, 2013)

Updates:

A.Versicolor sling after molt, so beautiful




I had accidentally drowned my H.Lividum in water so I had to do an emergency transfer.  Finally got some pictures of it!  It looks different from my first picture.  Possible pre-molt.  Unsure however.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy (Apr 25, 2013)

nice ts poor H.Lividum how is it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boatman (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Apr 26, 2013)

friendttyy said:


> nice ts poor H.Lividum how is it now


Comes out every once in a while, but as soon as I touch the table or the enclosure it runs to it's hole of webs and dreams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy (Apr 27, 2013)

nice to hear


----------



## Storm76 (May 3, 2013)

I could be dead wrong, but those ventilation holes on the A. avic enclosure look way too big and like a possible escape option...


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (May 4, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> I could be dead wrong, but those ventilation holes on the A. avic enclosure look way too big and like a possible escape option...


They just look big, because he's on the other side of the enclosure, not actually on the side with the holes.  I actually watched him tonight stick his legs out of the holes but gave up when he couldn't fit lol.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (May 4, 2013)

Lets start off with my new purchases!

Singapore Blues.  Also known as Lampropelma Violaceopes.  I got three.  Ones 2 inches, the other is about 1 1/2 and the third is about 1 inch.  I couldn't get a picture of the runt, he ran and hid right away after rehousing.





Next, my Green Bottle Blues.  I obtained these from Hobo, great guy.







And then some pictures of my versi slings!  One with the tiny abdomen molted about two weeks ago,  The one with the huge abdomen is probably about to molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (May 23, 2013)

P.Pederseni



Little L.Violaceopes poking out to say hi



Nom Nom



New addition to the family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (May 25, 2013)

Rehoused the female LV to a nicer enclosure.  The one she came in was dreadful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jthorntonwillis (May 25, 2013)

Very nice Ts.....Good photos too


----------



## Bugmom (May 26, 2013)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Storm76 (May 28, 2013)

Can you get a good pic of the H. mac again? Somehow, the first ones look to me more like S. calceatum actually...


----------



## satch (May 29, 2013)

Hey man nice pic's!! That big LV looks amazing!!
Also those versi's look pretty sweet to man i should get my self some!!


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jun 2, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Can you get a good pic of the H. mac again? Somehow, the first ones look to me more like S. calceatum actually...


Unfortunately I sold it to Tarantula Canada for mating.  It was indeed an H.Maculata though.

---------- Post added 06-01-2013 at 10:06 PM ----------




jthorntonwillis said:


> Very nice Ts.....Good photos too


Thank you!  Some are crappy!  But all of them taken with my Iphone 4s!  I'm going to eventually buy a nice camera with exchangeable lenses.  But my money is all tied up for a while!


----------



## BobGrill (Jun 2, 2013)

That GBB looks about the same stage (coloration wise anyway) as mine. Is it just me or do they not grow much between molts?


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jun 9, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> That GBB looks about the same stage (coloration wise anyway) as mine. Is it just me or do they not grow much between molts?


Mine put on about .5 to .75 of an inch?  All four of mine just molted.  It really all depends on how much space you give them, how much you feed them how warm you keep them so on.  I want to rehouse all mine, they are bastards!  They web to the lid of the cage and I hate that.  So I'm going to give them 32 oz delis instead of 16 oz.  That way they have a little more room to climb and wont be as inclined to web to the roof.  I'll probably throw all their current webbing into the new deli's just so that they feel at home.  They are quite the hair kickers though and I'd hate to ruin their freshly molted abdomens lol!


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jun 26, 2013)

Freshly Molted LP, eating his first meal.



N.Tripepii



Hungry ass Versis!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## CEC (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice pics and spiders!

Looks like a juvie H. mac. to me. They do resemble S. cal at that size.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jul 7, 2013)

CEC said:


> Nice pics and spiders!
> 
> Looks like a juvie H. mac. to me. They do resemble S. cal at that size.


Was actually a MM H.Mac.  It went off to breed!  So hopefully some nice slings are to be had!


----------



## CEC (Jul 9, 2013)

AH... I see, hard to tell that in those pictures.

Good Luck!


----------



## Harlie (Jul 10, 2013)

That big LV Looks so gorgeous!! stunning! I envy you. Maybe i should save some money now and get myself one or two LV Slings! Thumbs up!


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jul 10, 2013)

Harlie said:


> That big LV Looks so gorgeous!! stunning! I envy you. Maybe i should save some money now and get myself one or two LV Slings! Thumbs up!


I actually think I have another female.  It's only a juvie but I'll molt check it next time it Molts.  You might want to try getting at least 3 or 4.  It's about a 5 to 1 male to female ratio with LV's.  good luck!  Lampropelma is my favourite genus!


----------

